# Purebred?



## ezequiel123 (Jun 11, 2019)

Hey everyone, so i've got my dog recently which i was told it's a purebred german shepherd, and i'm a little bit curious. This would be my first GSD i have so i'm pretty new to this. He's 6 weeks and a few days, but i think he's pretty small. He looks very healthy and all but weights just like 2kg (i think he was the smallest from the litter), and i've noticed that he looks a little different from other purebred GSD's that i've seen at his age (or that's what i think). Like his ears for example looks a bit different and already up, or his weight seems to low for a purebred. I dont know if you can already tell by this time tho :laugh2: . Idk, either way he's really beautiful, but i'm a bit curious.

Anyway, thanks in advance.

PS: sorry if i misspelled something or didn't express myself clearly, english is not my native language.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

He is very young, but, yes, looks like a German Shepherd puppy.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

He looks more like a 4 week old. But yes, looks like a purebred.


----------

